# What are you listening to right now?!!!



## Deleted member 8978

I started listening to some of the 80's and 90's music I grew up with throughout the afternoon. Right now:

Pearl Jam - Black

(be careful not to spam!)


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

Krum Bums-Gasoline.

Good ole Austin, Texas street/oi punk!!


----------



## Tude

hehe - popped the earbuds in ears and listened to Korn all the way home. Have tv on atm for background noise as I'm working on some things on the computer.


----------



## Deleted member 24011

Your's Truly-Acoustic by The Stupid Stupid Henchmen


----------



## Honey Crust

Whatever Makes Being Together Feel Good by Real Tree!


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

Thurston Moore-Trees outside the academy

Jim O'Rourke-Bad Timing (What a hypnotic, beautiful acoustic guitar record) Jim produced Wilco's Yankee Hotel Foxtrot, Which I may also thrown on.


----------



## Pate123

FIDLAR


----------



## Crazy Squirrel

Erkin Koray


----------



## troublefunk

DJ Kid Capri - 52 street beats mix...a classic.


----------



## Matt Derrick




----------



## noothgrush

noothgrush


----------



## travelingheathen

Rory Gallagher- Laundromat.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

Matt Derrick said:


>



Never heard before, on playlist now tho! Sikkk.


Tonight right now via headphones at my bar...

Potato Pirates - Think'n Bout Drinkn.

Think the most of us can relate to it at least at one point of our misfit lives.


----------



## Raggamuffin

quad8 said:


> I started listening to some of the 80's and 90's music I grew up with throughout the afternoon. Right now:
> 
> Pearl Jam - Black
> 
> (be careful not to spam!)



Nice! Right now? 

Valley of the shadows - Origin Unknown


----------



## FlyingTomato

Definitely not my usual genre, but has a damn good story behind it.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

Brian Jonestown Massacre- EVERYTHING
Holy fuck, how have I missed this before?! I'm a musician and have played and traveled quite a bit but kind of shrugged them off(an idiotic mistake), but I guess certain music and books come into our lives when we need them most. I'm so happy I'm now able to enjoy all of their badass music.


----------



## stickyrice




----------



## Deleted member 24029

Vladimir Oidupaa


----------



## BusGypsy

Dead and Company and Grateful Dead


----------



## rando

Queen of The Rails by Utah Phillips


----------



## troublefunk

Public enemy first album...solid a.f. lp and i still have my original copy from 1987

Rhyming over Just kissed my baby by the meters for any fellow geeks that may give a crap haha.


----------



## xjamestravisx

Right this moment, Bedhead - Beheaded. Lately, I've been into the new Daughters record, You Wont Get What You Want, and a lot of Nick Cave.


----------



## rando

Earlier; The Growlers, Now; Dr. Dog The Breeze (Favorite Band) Later; probably Crosby Still Nash


----------



## sd40chef

burnt- kardinal offishall


----------



## EphemeralStick

DJ DJ by Transplants 
Also in this mix; Sin Shake Sin, Skindred, and Billy Talent


----------



## Deleted member 20




----------



## Deleted member 24029

( "Just don't tell 'em that you know me..." )


----------



## Deleted member 20683

Roomful of teeth!
I’m captivated by them lately. Eight classically trained vocalists doing everything they’re not supposed to with their voices. I realized I’ve been overlooking vocal music because I’m not really a very good singer, but this definitely made me think twice!





https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/02/11/roomful-of-teeth-is-revolutionizing-choral-music


----------



## BusGypsy

unf I'm feelin' Peter Gabriel so hard this weekend.

Hard to listen to this song and NOT be happy


----------



## Deleted member 24579

I'm a Punjabi bhangra fanatic. Listening to Tarsem Jassar at the moment.


----------



## Deleted member 24029




----------



## BusGypsy

Live space music


----------



## roughdraft

maybe my favorite album of all time...


----------



## roughdraft

if ya dont like this type of music, please read ze lyrics
https://genius.com/Circle-takes-the-square-interview-at-the-ruins-lyrics


----------



## Prophetess333

I'm going to be very literal (i think that's the term). The wind is really blowing through the trees and stuff so I'm listening to nature despite being stuck inside in suburbia 
My music tastes are very eclectic in general, though.


----------



## BusGypsy

Woooooooo! make me want to put on a flouncy translucent boho dress and dance


----------



## BusGypsy

some good melaoncholy foresty sounding music. I've never heard of "post rock" before.


----------



## roughdraft

such a tough riff


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## Robie

Pandora: Stick figure


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## DavyHex

Offspring


----------



## Coywolf

DavyHex said:


> Offspring



Offspring is one of my favorite bands ever. So much undiscovered material. Ixnay on the Hombre is the shit.

This what I got at the moment, love this artist:


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Suzi Quatro, "Can The Can" (1973)- pre-punk music from the gal Joan Jett stole most of her act from. it would be impossible to overstate how in love with Suzi i was at age 13-14.



followed by another '73 classic, one of the best road-songs ever, "Radar Love", by Golden Earring:



Most likely some Slade to follow, but i won't keep DJ-ing y'all like that. yeah it was, "Mama Were All Crazee Now"

But i can't resist two more songs you kids never heard, that you might dig, the best song i know about getting out of jail "Diversion", by the Equals (the song "Police On My Back" that you think is by the Clash was an Equals cover):



and the best song i know about running from the cops, in a version sung by a 9 year old "Quick Joey Small" (originally by The 1910 Fruitgum Company, i think) by Darren Burn:



Hope some of you kids enjoy this stuff, this would be the soundtrack to my "Hitchhiking, & shoplifting" thread about being a 70s nomad dirtbag.


----------



## roguetrader

@Older Than Dirt - speaking of Suzie Q, I heard 'Devilgate Drive' the other day - first time in years... love it !

lately I been spinning a compilation of Dow Jones & The Industrials trax - they were an abstract punk / new wave band from Indiana....


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Ok, since at least someone dug those, two more pre-punk early '70s songs, , "Ascension Day" and "Preaching Violence", both by UK communist skinhead band Third World War, who almost were Iggy's backing band for his post-Stooges comeback records My brother, a pretty serious musician, can't stand the first song bc he says the guitar makes him physically ill. 

This shit is PAF before "punk rock" as such was invented yet. Enjoy.


----------



## TayNZ

The Eminem Kamikaze Album and a variety of other older Eminem Songs


----------



## roughdraft

i just discovered this and i cant believe how consistently amazing this band is


----------



## troublefunk

Dead can dance - Dawn of the iconoclast(and that Future sound of london sample at 24 seconds)


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## Coywolf

Dude, this. I just heard this on Pandora and it gives me chills....


----------



## benton

RATM


----------



## AwakenedAdele




----------



## Sameer

Tom Waits


----------



## Frownsy

Getting lots of good music I haven’t heard from y’all

Adventure Adventure - Swells Like Hell 2


----------



## Voobrazit

Blue Gas- Shadows From Nowhere


----------



## roughdraft

@AAAutin


----------



## ZombieQueen

I've been absolutely addicted to this song since I discovered it. <3 And no, I can't understand it completely, but the beat is frelling amazing. <3


----------



## texastraveler

death grips, i usually don't listen to that kind of music but a friend recommended i gice them a try and it's fucking amazing


----------



## rustyshackleford541

whiskey river. willie nelson.


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## roughdraft




----------



## William nilly

Was looking up Townes van Zandt songs and listened to a young steve earle play mercenary song in guy Clarks kitchen. Heartworn Highways, the full video's called.


----------



## dollarbillblues

WITCH (We Intend to Cause Havoc!)


----------



## Dmac

Ai generated death metal on YouTube


----------



## KnifeToe

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> Brian Jonestown Massacre- EVERYTHING
> Holy fuck, how have I missed this before?! I'm a musician and have played and traveled quite a bit but kind of shrugged them off(an idiotic mistake), but I guess certain music and books come into our lives when we need them most. I'm so happy I'm now able to enjoy all of their badass music.



 

Pure sex.


----------



## roughdraft

this song gives me such goosebumps...this whole album is intense.... The Lonesome Crowded West


----------



## BradKajukenbo




----------



## Lichenthropy

death metal!


----------



## roughdraft

oddly soothing after a wack day


----------



## Older Than Dirt

I assume everybody here has to know this old IWW anti-work/pro-spanging classic (written by Wob "Haywire Mac" McClintock), but the spoken-word parts in this version are pretty good (he also changes up the words a bit), and right up the STP audience's alley:


----------



## Jackthereaper

Ive been on a hard prodigy kick since Keith Flint died.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Check out the Woodstock 50 year anniversary live real-time but 50 years later simulcast; they are doing announcements about lost people, bad green acid and free food at the Hog Farm Kitchen right now. The excellent Country Joe & The Fish coming on any minute now.

Also check out Sha Na Na coming out (in all senses of that phrase, definitely the gayest thing, or actually the only gay thing, and a _very_ gay thing indeed, at hippie butch-fest Woodstock; dirty hippies were not the only ones who camped there) at 7:30 am EDT tomorrow to open for Hendrix, and starting the '50s revival, glam rock, punk rock, _Happy Days_, _American Graffiti_ etc:

_"WAKE UP YOU FUCKING HIPPIES!"

https://thekey.xpn.org/2019/08/08/x...N4XVAY8c-_bs1I5nwCb8r-Vq4o3AqDGd6Evc5dSf38KM4_


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## BradKajukenbo

My time favorite band since the early 90s have been the Red Hot Chili Peppers. I've seen them dozens of times live. Twice I got to go backstage. 

Its amazing how RHCP drummer Chad Smith and comedian Will Ferrell look almost identical as if they could be twins


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Lil' Boosie aka Boosie Badazz, paired with half a space bag.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Oh yeah, and Webbie, Project Pat, Master P, Juvenile, you know....whatever the internet feeds me.


----------



## ClayHobo

Slipknot, Motionless in White, Mushroomhead.

Mostly heavy metal shit.


----------



## roughdraft

lmao, bro this shit is wild


----------



## BradKajukenbo

Missing Tom Petty


----------



## LEAN




----------



## BradKajukenbo

A good laugh when waking up in a shit mood.


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## roughdraft

one of these other most beautiful songs that always has more meaning revisiting after years of not listening....


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## Deleted member 24782

J. Cole "Wet Dreamz"


----------



## roughdraft

this whole album is just fuckin amazing


----------



## MFB

The Michael Jackson song from Free Willy. 

Serious. Good song.


----------



## Irate Pirate

Tigerskin - Peak
One of my favorite songs and the animation goes so well with it. The cartoon is from Latvia from 1987 and is called "Sēd uz sliekšņa pasaciņa" or "Sits on the threshold of a fairy tale" (according to google translate) if you want to look it up. They used most of the cartoon in the Tigerskin video but it's interesting to hear the original music that goes with it. 
Everyone shared lots of good music on this thread. Thank you!


----------



## Spazz

White Rabbit:

https://invidio.us/watch?v=tUXxSIUYyYQ
I said I wasn't a bass player. Then the bass player had to leave the band right when we were about to start learning this song.

So I'm a bass player who used to mess around with guitar.


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## Rune




----------



## Etown961

Profane Sass and the Cadillac Grainer String Band


----------



## roughdraft

@1:45

I will. Not go. Down under the ground
'cause somebody's told me that death's coming 'round 
And I will not carry myself down to die.
When I go to my grave my head will be high
Let me die - in my footsteps - before I go down under the ground


----------



## Deleted member 24029




----------



## Jackthereaper

So much sunha jung. I wish i had 1% of his finger style skills. Ive been at it a year and feel as frustrated as day 1 lately. Though guitar can be like that for me sometimes. Hard to see any progress sometimes even when you have.


----------



## WanderLost

Crackheads fighting across the street


----------



## roughdraft

these lyrics are really quite deep for anyone who is trying to subvert from the misery in the "mainstream" life & times


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## roughdraft




----------



## Matt Derrick




----------



## siid

@roughdraft No one by my siiiiide yah yah 🤗


----------



## travelingheathen

Kinks: Father Christmas.


----------



## PatchTwist

Today, a ton of X-Mas parodies (classy and filthy alike). On a normal day, I listen to almost anything. I think it is easier to simply say that I'm not a fan of most 2010s pop and country, but listen to just about everything else under the sun.


----------



## Deleted member 24782




----------



## Deleted member 24782




----------



## Stiv Rhodes




----------



## Ahava




----------



## roughdraft




----------



## roughdraft




----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

roughdraft said:


>



Heck yeah @roughdraft ! Back in like 1990 I was 15 years old hearing Nomeansno for the first time on some skate video. I think it was a chocolate video but not sure. It was this track:
Nomeansno - Self Pity

Right then I knew bass was my instrument. It wasn't necessarily the skill/technical aspect


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Cheap, that post got cut off short. I was trying to say " It wasn't necessarily the skill/technical aspect, it was the tone. I love bands with prominent bass like that."


----------



## andyjamal




----------



## roughdraft




----------



## DooDoo the Voodoo Shaman




----------



## roughdraft




----------



## Older Than Dirt

So (memory spurred by reminiscing with @OTTERWOLF in the squatter symbol thread) here is some superobscure NYHC '80s shit that no one who wasn't there then ever heard.



Sadly, their awesome cover of NYC funk classic "It's Just Begun" by The Jimmy Castor Bunch isn't recorded; live this often had horns from Westbeth/Go Club affiliated funk band Urban Blight. Here is the original:



Frontline was an incredible band. They represented the "Westbeth Crew". Westbeth is a subsidized artist housing complex in the West Village. All their teenage sons in the early '80s were punk as fuck, and stuck together. When there was a fight, whichever side Westbeth was on generally won. The Icemen is a very overlapping group with most of the same members with that came later.

Mackie the drummer (on the left in pic) is best known for being on _Age of Quarrel_ when he was in Cro-Mags. Also one of the most respected graffiti writers of the 1980s; RTW represent ("Rolling Thunder Writers", for those not from the city or young). He later played with Bad Brains, The Icemen, Shelter and Hazen St. in addition to Cro-Mags.

See the secret history of new york’s hardcore punk graffiti writers - https://i-d.vice.com/en_uk/article/3kkvev/the-secret-history-of-new-yorks-hardcore-punk-graffiti-writers and The Most Influential Figures of NYHC: Mackie Jayson | Features - https://www.noecho.net/features/most-influential-figures-of-nyhc-mackie

Geeby (RIP 2019) was the singer i remember from doing shows with them; he is not in the youtube pic and maybe isn't singing on these recordings. Another super-respected graf writer, representing The Outlaws and the ferociously violent Go Club graf crews. Major component of Westbeth Crew's fearsome reputation for violence and revenge. Designed the Antidote logo. Later became a funk/hiphop producer. Here is a pretty good article that gives that vibe of that era well; everyone quoted is someone i hung with "back in the day":

https://www.noecho.net/features/geeby-dajani-stimulated-dummies-grafitti-frontline


----------



## Deleted member 13433

ok, i'm not listening to it.... but I'm thinking about when Flipper was playing at CBGBs, 1983... and they did like a 45 minute rendition of "I Am The Wheel" man the kids were leaving in droves, while me and my mate Robert A. stood outside knocking back the quarts and totally digging it !!
Note: this was not the same show when Bruce loose shot up on stage................. Flipper came twice around that year, as did the UK Subs..... actually, no theSubs did late 82, and then like mid 83 or something like that.......

*Older Than Dirt*
thanks mate for all the memories........... !!

Cheers.
Anarchy peace LOVE and Freedom.....


Bug George W NYHC 82/83.................


----------



## Barf




----------



## train in vain

Sunn o))) life metal.


----------



## andyjamal




----------



## Etown961




----------



## Benji91

The Bottlers
Aussie convicty folky punk


----------



## Windwalker

Anything by JJ Cale.


----------



## Cussock

At the moment I'm discovering some stuff I've never heard before and listening to stuff that's already familiar. Nine Inch Nails, this new jam I like (Back by Andrew Applepie), and some songs written by fellow traveler and excellent youtuber Shiey. He has some wonderful vids of his experiences riding the rails in Europe, if that interests you, among other things.


----------



## ZombieQueen




----------



## Jerrell

https://flowercrownmeaqueen.bandcamp.com
Not horrible!


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## trashswag86

My taste in music shifts around, but I just started getting back into ebm (electric body music -subgenre of industrial)

D.A.F. and Nitzer Ebb so far are my two favorites. ("All Over" by Nitzer Ebb is a killer track)

NIN brought this genre to the mainstream over 10 years after it began. I like their album The Fragile, and been meaning to check out more. They just dropped 2 free albums. You try their site below, but the traffic was to much when I did. I bought em legally for zero dollars but downloaded them from pirate bay. Just search for "ghosts together" and "ghosts locusts".

https://store.nin.com/collections/music/products/ghosts-digital-download


----------



## roughdraft

this has some very profound lyrics... never quite registred listening to it multiple times a week as a youngin...


----------



## MFB

@roughdraft, I love Lil Peep! Everyone I know makes fun of me for liking him. It's sooo bad.

I've been really into Drug Church lately, if ya like good rock music.


----------



## trashswag86

Album: Heaven or Las Vegas. Some of the prettiest ethereal shit. Kinda like one or two Cranberries songs I can't think of at the moment. Here's the first track.


----------



## Jerrell




----------



## Older Than Dirt

I don't know why i am in such an aggro mood this morning. I blame COVID-19.

Both sides of 1973 proto-punk classic "When Christine Comes Around"/"I'm Gonna Smash Your Face In" by Grudge, aka Laurice, Canadian supergay superstar.



The Rezillos, ""Somebody's Gonna Get Their Head Kicked In Tonight" live; the sheer joy in Fay Fife's voice as she shouts "Hellooo, Glasgow!" at the start warms my heart every time.



And then you have to listen to the 1969 Fleetwood Mac original (yes kids, Fleetwood Mac did not originally suck), with Elvis vocals:



Finally from cartoon violence to John Lee Hooker explaining why he's "Bad, Like Jesse James"; when he makes the sound of the bubbles when his boys, the ones who do his dirty work, in they own way, drown the guy who's been going round town talking bout his wife, you know he's telling the truth. This is from the first record i ever bought with my own money age 14. Still on my all-time top ten.


----------



## Romanriff

Robbie Basho - Death Song


----------



## Barf




----------



## Deleted member 24782




----------



## MFB




----------



## cozmic

I'm listening to SomaFM.Com (Groove Salad feed). It's downtempo-ish music.


----------



## brando




----------



## Jerrell

(The sudden realization that I, personally, cannot recall ever eating an actual waffle there.)


----------



## brando

Jerrell said:


> (The sudden realization that I, personally, cannot recall ever eating an actual waffle there.)



True fucking story dude. Love it!


----------



## roughdraft

i don't listen to jazz much but this is nice


----------



## Blob

Hungry Hash House-
Charlie Poole


----------



## Blob




----------



## Romanriff




----------



## Hobo Corncob

HellKrusher - Doomsday Hour LP


----------



## scutellaria

the same stuff i always listen to: crust, country and rock n roll mostly.

country radio, anti-schism, lucinda williams, bonnie raitt were the last things i listened to. i have a very wide range of taste and interest but i always end up outtin on the same stuff


----------



## LuckyMinnie

quad8 said:


> I started listening to some of the 80's and 90's music I grew up with throughout the afternoon. Right now:
> 
> Pearl Jam - Black
> 
> (be careful not to spam!)


Right now, there's the sound of my youngest daughter flipping through the tv channels and no music. But when I rode my bicycle to my storage facility today, I listened to Estas Tonne. He's a very good guitarist.


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## Blob

LuckyMinnie said:


> Right now, there's the sound of my youngest daughter flipping through the tv channels and no music. But when I rode my bicycle to my storage facility today, I listened to Estas Tonne. He's a very good guitarist.


Cosmic fairytale: dimensions, is a great guitarist wow....


----------



## SeetherSalad79

Lately I've spun a bunch of Zeal & Ardor, Skeleton Hands, Amelia Arsenic, Sleetgrout, Aversions Crown, Benighted, Kaelan Mikla, Jucifer...just whatever comes up on my daily Spotify playlists really.


----------



## boongah4

OM


----------



## Matt Derrick

boongah4 said:


> OM




that is a personal favorite of mine, along with many other stoner/doom/drone bands. i'd love to see SUNN0))) play!


----------



## boongah4

Matt Derrick said:


> that is a personal favorite of mine, along with many other stoner/doom/drone bands. i'd love to see SUNN0))) play!


I missed SunnO))) the last time they came around but I did see OM just before they cancelled the rest of their tour due to COVID-19. Was strongly tempted to head out to Stoned and Dusted this year but, alas, cancelled.


----------



## DuHastMich

Started getting into The Hu. Didn't know Mongolian music could be so badass!


----------



## SeetherSalad79

DuHastMich said:


> Started getting into The Hu. Didn't know Mongolian music could be so badass!



A friend of mine recently turned me on to those guys since they knew I like Tengger Cavalry - The Hu are groovy as all hell!


----------



## DuHastMich

SeetherSalad79 said:


> A friend of mine recently turned me on to those guys since they knew I like Tengger Cavalry - The Hu are groovy as all hell!



I'm gonna check out Tengger Cavalry for sure.


----------



## roughdraft

this album is the truth


----------



## brando




----------



## Older Than Dirt




----------



## Older Than Dirt




----------



## Deleted member 23824

I’m pulling my finger and listening to notes never before heard. To me, it is music.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

A whole metric shitload of UK DJ John Peel's '70s-2004 (he had to stop working then because he died) shows with live sets by boomer musos like David Bowie and The Spiders from Mars, Roxy Music, Joy Division, New Order, The Cure, Siouxsie & The Banshees, The Smiths, The Fall, Echo & The Bunnymen, Nirvana, Hole, Jack White, Elvis Costello, Cocteau Twins, The Jesus & Mary Chain, Sonic Youth, The Wedding Present, The Raincoats, Nick Drake, T-Rex, Buzzcocks, Can, Billy Bragg, Fairport Convention, Pulp, The Breeders, The Fugees, The Kinks, The Specials, The Slits, and Thin Lizzy.

Yes i copy and pasted that. Peel's show is why most of those bands got famous.

https://davestrickson.blogspot.com/2020/05/john-peel-sessions.html
Actually listening to this right now, Phil May the singer in Pretty Things died yesterday:


----------



## roughdraft

damn, i remember listening to this when i was around 10 years old....


----------



## SeetherSalad79




----------



## ridecracksmokestacks

Glitter Wizard's most recent album, Opera Villains. One of my fav bands to see live.


----------



## Xxcooltoesxx

u.k drill Rap Euro drill rap ua trap Arab trap n rap gully trap


----------



## compostyuppie

my go to album to unwind is hiraeth by rail yard ghosts. 100 minute long feel good, feel everything sort of thing. my favorite album i own on vinyl to date


----------



## Older Than Dirt

I first met Dave Wyndorf of Monster Magnet in 1981 when he was in a kind of pre-hardcore/post-Ramones "combat"-themed band called Shrapnel.

They used to play a fair amount of shows with a band i roadied for, The Minx, who were two bluegrass gals who discovered the punk rock, and realized that, as blugrassers, they could play _way_ faster than the Ramones etc. Nice dude, but a total Neanderthal, who hated people that smoked weed (that apparently changed).

But good to see actual senior citizens, Dave being three years older than me, getting respect here.

Meanwhile, i am listening to this: 1973 Aussie tank-top mullet-kings, and MC-5 fanciers, The Coloured Balls, with "G.O.D." ["Guitar O.D."]"



Punk rock the way grandpa used to make, if he was Australian and a "Sharpie" (kind of like a punk a little too early and way too unfashionable).

Heavier than whale-shit, harder than most.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

I bounce between Ramones, dead kennedys, Gbh, blitz, Cock sparrer, DRI, Bad Brains. 
And country Marty robbins, Roger Miller, Johnny cash.
There's a lot of inbetweeners. Ministry, synth and noise type stuff.

That's just a vague outline I also like a lot of classics.


----------



## Barf




----------



## Ashtree

Songs: Ohia — Farewell Transmission


mewithoutYou — Rainbow Signs


All of their music is fucking great from both of these artists.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Some songs from NYC's The Shangri-Las (Queens represent), '60s vocal "girl group".

I think anyone here will be able to relate to these songs; your grandma probably knew all the words when she was young.







They don't really have any bad songs. Here they are live on TV in '65, the lead singer Mary is 15 here (i was 6), telling us about her BF who is "_good_-bad, but not _evil_":


----------



## Barf

@Older Than Dirt 

Was that a Phil Spector group?


----------



## Older Than Dirt

No, they were produced by a Spector rival, "Shadow" Morton. He later did the second NY Dolls record, and was picked because the Dolls loved the Shangri-Las so much.

The Shangri-Las were tough "bad girls", who wore lots of black leather and had songs about "bad boys", whereas all Spector's acts had to be clean and pristine. Similar sounds. And it wasn't just image- little Mary brought a pistol on the road to keep off men.


----------



## roughdraft

true classic sheeit 



and finally


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## train in vain

I was just listening to lingua ignota/all bitches die..now im listening to a whiny dog be whiny 😅


----------



## roughdraft

train in vain said:


> I was just listening to lingua ignota/all bitches die..now im listening to a whiny dog be whiny 😅



i feel ya, i'm listening to someone pressure wash the front of their house


----------



## Barf




----------



## Barf




----------



## Deleted member 23824

Chet Baker and Astrud Gilberto.


----------



## starfarer

Faceplant said:


> Chet Baker and Astrud Gilberto.


Man, I spent a few days with Chet the week he died, good bloke


----------



## Tobiko

RAGANA - WASH AWAY


----------



## SeetherSalad79




----------



## Deleted member 23824

Soren Madsen playlist.


----------



## Deleted member 28930

currently listening wardruna-tyr


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## Benji91

Bob Vylan

Highly recommend - goes from dirty punk to rap, and manages to mix them both better than anyone else I've heard.


----------



## TerminalBeach

My Daddy Walked in Darkness by Gil Bateman


----------



## Tobiko

Ministry - Stigmata (Live)


----------



## Pixelhopper

Scandroid, I’m digging this retro 80s feel lately.


----------



## Felix

Can´t stop Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## roughdraft




----------



## JackSioux

quad8 said:


> I started listening to some of the 80's and 90's music I grew up with throughout the afternoon. Right now:
> 
> Pearl Jam - Black
> 
> (be careful not to spam!)


Endless Blockade for the Pussyfooter by G.I.S.M !!!!


----------



## Romanriff




----------



## Tengu91

I'm listening to a YouTube mix. At this exact moment it's this song:


----------



## Potts

quad8 said:


> I started listening to some of the 80's and 90's music I grew up with throughout the afternoon. Right now:
> 
> Pearl Jam - Black
> 
> (be careful not to spam!)


The viagra boys


----------



## Thomas Walker

A Three-Legged Workhorse, by This Will Destroy You. A longer song, but absolutely worth the journey. I use it to de-stress and let out emotions all the time.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Polyphia - G.O.A.T.

The musicianship in that song is absolutely top shelf. It's so tight, everyone is in the pocket. Been bumpin that one a lot lately. Tim Henson, (shorter haired guitarist) is absolutely phenomenal. 

Also, something a little older that I've been bumpin;

Too Short - Gettin' It. I've been DoorDashing lately and I like to get into a good hustlin kinda headspace as I start the app up and get going about my work day.


----------



## kayblu

15 Step - Radiohead, one of the most enjoyable songs I've ever listened to. When that bassline kicks in, it's a good time


----------



## Shooterjames

Bishops green


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Roil - Mothers Day

Local band from Fresno California (1991-1993) ish. This whole album goes hard. One of my favorites.


----------



## Jambalaya

RIP to one of the greatest to ever do the rap thing.


----------



## Barf

@Coywolf



edit:
coywolf, you need to upload a video of you singing this song

your fans deserve to see it


----------



## Coywolf

@Barf uh, no thanks...? That is probably the worst song about trains I've ever done heard.


----------



## roughdraft

the most perfect and uplifting music, this whole album is prime


----------



## Lin

Rx (Medicate) - Theory of a Deadman


and RIP MF Doom. Straight fire to the end.


----------



## brando

Kinda forgot about Vashti Bunyan for a while... Thanks @muppi for the reminder


----------



## SeetherSalad79

The Breeders - Glorious


----------



## G Hotdog

Manuel - GAS GAS GAS


----------



## roughdraft

really beautiful


----------



## lochnessless

quad8 said:


> I started listening to some of the 80's and 90's music I grew up with throughout the afternoon. Right now:
> 
> Pearl Jam - Black
> 
> (be careful not to spam!)


O.V Wright


----------



## Raebyday

white denim!


----------



## faunsrotting

quad8 said:


> I started listening to some of the 80's and 90's music I grew up with throughout the afternoon. Right now:
> 
> Pearl Jam - Black
> 
> (be careful not to spam!)


listening to some Suzi Moon and Beatles. Def check out Suzi, only abt 3 songs out but a total gem.


----------



## jacketpunk

listening to a random assortment of speedcore and terrorcore music, that shit makes me feel so pumped


----------



## coleslawcowboy

lots of doom metal + its subgenres, particularly stoner. lots of sleep, toke, goya, belzebong, first couple sabbath records. I don't even smoke that much weed lol. shit is just so heavy. fuckin awesome.

always listening to hardcore, been exploring outside the NYHC echo chamber lately lmfaoooo getting into some west coast bands like gulch, sunami, drain, etc. good bands coming out of santa cruz & the bay. I prefer beatdown down and more of the tough guy asshole shit. also love those krishnacore bands from back in the day like 108 and cromags I guess? technically?

also been getting into death metal. blood incantation, tomb mold, fluids. still tryna find my niche there. recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Spazz

Long may you run, by Neil Young. 

In honour of a very special 1989 Honda Accord named Hope.


----------



## Tony G

Little walters greatest hits on my way to cali if uncle petes not late lol


----------

